# News Article about Arson on a Derelict Heckmondwike house



## Box_of_Monkeys (Apr 16, 2012)

My friend's a journalist for the Spenborough Guardian and forwarded this link to me. Thought you might be interested in the picture/story.

http://www.spenboroughguardian.co.uk/news/local/ruined-heckmondwike-house-torched-1-4443507

Hope you're all well.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure where this is or what the area is like but the house reminds me of a good old American House with their little porches to the front. A shame to read that it's been torched, looks like a nice place.

I will never understand why people burn things down?!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 17, 2012)

people are bored, or addicted. you have to tackle the problem before you can change their ways.


----------

